# Points calculation under SMC



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi 

My Profile
ANZSCO - 262113 (Present in both Absolute Shortage Skills & Identified Future growth lists)
Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Sciences Engineering
Graduated - Apr 2007
Degree Awarded - Apr 2010
University present in NZAF Qualification Assessment Exemption list
Employed Since - Jan 2008
All my qualification & work experience - India

Can I claim points under the following sections?

* Bonus Points for employment or Offer of Employment in: *
An identified future growth area, identified cluster 10
An area of absolute skills shortage *10*
Spouse / partner employment or offer of skilled employment 10

* Qualifications *
Recognised basic qualification (NZ levels 3-6, Level 3 only if included on list of Qualification Exemptions) 40
NZ Level 7-8 50

Since I have done my graduation which is equivalent to Level 7, can I also claim the 40 points for previous Level 3-6 ?


Similarly for my spouse?

Spouse / partner qualifications NZ Levels 3-6 10
Spouse / partner qualifications NZ Levels 7-10 20

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

torrentkid said:


> Hi
> 
> My Profile
> ANZSCO - 262113 (Present in both Absolute Shortage Skills & Identified Future growth lists)
> ...


I suggest you use the Points indicator to see if your calculations are correct.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> I suggest you use the Points indicator to see if your calculations are correct.


@topcat83

I did go through the points indicator & that's how I got these doubts. Let me break it up & ask you to see if you can help.

Firstly, if I have done my bachelor's in engineering (B.E) which is equivalent to Level7 NZ, can I also claim points for Level3-6 since I passed their equivalent education too?

Or should I only claim one set of points for education qualification?


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope.
You can claim only for maximum qualification in your case B.E.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> I suggest you use the Points indicator to see if your calculations are correct.


Also, under the first section "Skilled Employment", can I claim for the point that says:

Is your work, or offer of employment, in any one of New Zealand's:
identified future growth areas?	YesNo
areas of absolute skills shortage?	YesNo

Or is that section only for someone who already has a job or a job offer in NZ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Also, under the first section "Skilled Employment", can I claim for the point that says:
> 
> Is your work, or offer of employment, in any one of New Zealand's:
> identified future growth areas?	YesNo
> ...


This is for the only who is already has job or job offer in Nz.
I hope that make sense.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> This is for the only who is already has job or job offer in Nz.
> I hope that make sense.


Thanks EasyBoy. :clap2: I thought you were offline so posted it again to topcat83.

_Would your partner have the required English proficiency to qualify as a principal applicant? YesNo
_
* Can you explain what the above statement means? My partner has a Master's in Sciences (M.Sc) & is good with English. Say about min 7 in IELTS?

I can choose Yes. Right? Also, are there an caveats I need to be aware of if I choose Yes?

Thanks


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Thanks EasyBoy. :clap2: I thought you were offline so posted it again to topcat83.
> 
> _Would your partner have the required English proficiency to qualify as a principal applicant? YesNo
> _
> ...


In short you can claim 20 points for your spouse.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> In short you can claim 20 points for your spouse.


So, I guess you mean to tell me to select Yes. 

Can you please take a minute and validate if I have selected anything out of the ordinary for my profile?

*Qualifications*
Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8) *Yes*
Do you have a qualification in any one of New Zealand's identified future growth areas?	*No* (Since it is mentioned here that I can't claim it if I don't have a job or job offer from NZ)
areas of absolute skills shortage?	*Yes*

* Relevant Work Experience*
Number of years of relevant work experience (anywhere) *4 years*
Number of years work experience in any one of New Zealand's identified future growth areas ? *2 to 5 years*

areas of absolute skills shortage ?* 2 to 5 years*
Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage? *Yes*

* Age*
What is your current age? *27*

* Partner*
Do you have a partner? *Yes*
Would your partner have the required English proficiency to qualify as a principal applicant? *Yes*
Does your partner have a recognised qualification ? (level 7, 8, 9 or 10) *Yes*


Comes to around 135.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes you are correct.

Age: 30
Work Experience: 15
Bonus Point: 10 
Qualification: 50 points
Qualifications in area or absolute skill shortage: 10
Partner: 20


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Yes you are correct.
> 
> Age: 30
> Work Experience: 15
> ...


Thanks Easyboy! Any suggestions how can I make it to the magical number 140? I am falling 5 short of it.


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

It's very difficult to say but you can try either of these

1) Complete your Master
2) Gain your work experience ( 6 years)
3) Any relatives in NZ?
4) Or get the job offer from NZ employer.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> It's very difficult to say but you can try either of these
> 
> 1) Complete your Master
> 2) Gain your work experience ( 6 years)
> ...


Thanks Easyboy. I really appreciate your help. I saw your threads seeking help & here you are, already sharing it with us. :clap2:

3 is out. 

I can give a try to 4. If not should try 1 or wait for 2 (which I will attain only in next April). 

Also, while claiming points is it mandatory that the work experience be post-qualification?

Degree Course: 2003 - 2007
Degree Awarded/Received: Apr 2010

If you are okay sharing, may I know where you from in India?


----------

